# Need buying advise



## hskpunjabi (Dec 3, 2011)

hello friends i'm going to a trip wid family @ TAJ ...need a good cam...plz suggest Nikon coolpix L120 or Canon PowerShot SX130 IS Point & Shoot (my friend hv this one...pics quality r quite descent....


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 3, 2011)

If I would be at your place then I would have picked L120


----------



## hskpunjabi (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks buddy...yup nikon is quote impressing...i hv found one more cam..Fujifilm FinePix S2950 Point & Shoot...,but don't know...how good is this one


----------

